# Just picked up a side imager



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

I just got a humminbird 899ci side imaging unit. Anyone have any experience with the SI and care to pass along any tips or tricks you have found?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Register 899c with Humminbird make sure you enter under select user as the 899 is a qualifying unit. It will extend your warranty to two years.

Update your unit per Humminbird instructions. The latest version is 7.02 just released 7 May 2014.

Study your operating manual especially the SI and DI portions. Internet has lots of videos that are worth watching for settings and tips.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

When starting out leave all the settings at factory default. If you're not seeing anything on the screen then there's nothing to see. A lesson that took me too long to learn. If you pass by something you know is there but don't see what you think you should pass by it at a different angle. eg. parallel to shore then perpendicular to shore. When you start seeing things on the screen the next step is interpreting what you see. Don't get too hung up in knowing exactly what it is that you're seeing. The important question is whether the object is holding fish. Here's a great resource for learning how to use your unit. 

http://www.bbcboards.net/


----------



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

Papa perch what's the difference on the new software update? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Humminbird.com can explain it better than me. If you click on your unit after you have registered it . The update link will explain everything.

If you have a future problem and call CS at humminbird . First thing they ask if you are up to date. Under normal circumstances it is usually better to run the latest update. There were a few exceptions mostly with the 1198 C.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

best tips I can give you is drive slow... less then 4 mph is what I do, that also allows the best definition to form on the screen, also with side imaging, set it at 50' per side instead of 150 and youll get even better definition. 
Set Chart speed setting to the same speed you typically are cruising at when viewing SI.. So I usually go 4 mph or less so my Chart speed is set to 4, it really helps. also make a point to just drive around the shoreline where you can see ramps and logs entering the water, this will allow you to understand what you are seeing, also around bridge abutments is cool, if you know where there is an old car or sunken bridge etc, go play around those areas, really help you fine tune the settings and also learn what you are seeing. 

Love mine, its a HB1197


Salmonid


----------



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

Glad I did the update!!!! Got rid of that stupid side read out wasting 1/3 of the screen!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

If you are PC literate at all, download a copy of Humviewer. You will be able to view your sonar Recordings on your PC. (Including the SI detail.) It can be a lot faster run thru than sitting in the boat watching it on your HB unit.


Sent from my A909 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> If you are PC literate at all, download a copy of Humviewer. You will be able to view your sonar Recordings on your PC. (Including the SI detail.) It can be a lot faster run thru than sitting in the boat watching it on your HB unit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my A909 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Any idea if it's possible to run this thing right through a laptop?

Almost wondering if you can get a depth finder minus the screen and using something like an iPad as your screen...


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Dana.Birrell said:


> Any idea if it's possible to run this thing right through a laptop?
> 
> Almost wondering if you can get a depth finder minus the screen and using something like an iPad as your screen...


Don't really know the answer to that. (It would be neat to have an iPad app that could process the sonar data real time.)
Some units (800units and above) have some sort of "video out" to send the display to an external monitor but I think that the control head is still the signal processor.


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have found you get better readings out to only 80 feet .the blue color make a difference too . slower turns when reading.learn to pause and mark you're spots.


----------

